#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Check Valve:

## Esam

*   Check Valve:*

**  Check Valves*        (  )          * *                  .
         :
 -        *  Reverse Flow**  Control Valves**  Strainers*.
 -     * Shut down*.
 -      *  Vacuum Pressure* .
 -              * Pump discharge line**  well flowline*            .*
**  Isolation Valve* .    :*
*      Lift Check Valve:
*globe valve*        .                             .*




*Lift Check Valve*
*Swing Check Valve*


*       Swing Check Valve:
                           .           .*


**  flow turbulence**  Pressure Drop** 
*      Disc Check Valve:*
*     : * Body* - * Disc* - * Spring* 
*




See More:    Check Valve:

----------

